# Addition of dependant to 457 Visa



## amitbamane (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi there,

I hold a Temporary Business Entry (Class UC) Work (Skilled) (Subclass 457) visa. I now seek to add my spouse as a dependent to my visa. She is Indian Citizen.

1. What is estimated time for visa processing once I have all the documents and filed the case with Immigration department of Australia to add my spouse as dependent to my visa ?
2. Does processing time vary if we apply for her dependent visa outside Australia ?

Thanks and best regards,
Amit


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi amitbamane, 

you need to lodge a new application to include her in your visa. Generally speaking, it should be unproblematic - you can lodge the application online. Read DIBP Booklet 9 for more details. For example, it states on page 40 that: 



> If you are a secondary visa applicant and not included in the nomination, you should provide *evidence that the standard business sponsor* or the party to the labour agreement who had nominated the primary visa applicant *has agreed in writing to be your sponsor*.


Your employer must be willing to accept certain obligations (e.g. pay flight home for you and her if your visa expires and you don't have the means to pay for it by yourself etc.), so you need that confirmation. A short letter should do the trick. 

Unfortunately the service standards only list the time for primary 457 applications, which is 2-3 months. My feeling is that your partner's application should be processed much faster, because there is less documentation to check, but who knows... there should be no time difference, where you lodge the visa onshore or offshore. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Jack957 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Status secondary applicant 457*

Hi All,

Can anyone guide me how to check the status of secondary applicant addition to 457 visa? 

I have 457 visa, I have lodged the application to add my partner as secondary applicant but so far have got no response.

Should I check in VEVO with my grant number? 

Regards


----------



## ashokseenu (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Jack957,

Link: Check the progress of an online application

You can check the status online with below details
- Application type
- Transaction Reference Number (TRN) 
- Date of birth 
- Passport number 
- Country of passport

Generally it takes approx 1month from date of medicals submitted being all documents are ok...


----------



## Jack957 (Jan 13, 2014)

ashokseenu said:


> Hi Jack957,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Ashokseenu,

Thanks. I need to check only the secondary applicant details. The below link asks me to create an immiaccount which in turn requires some time to get access.

I checked using the primary Visa grant number in VEVO, just wanted to know if secondary applicant is added will it be displayed along with primary applicant in VEVO with same grant number?


----------



## ashokseenu (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Jack957,

Grant number is separate for every application. Myself and my dependants (whom I added later) have different grant numbers. 

"immaccount" seems to be recent requirement to check status.

I now checked my VEVO status and didn't get any info about dependants. VEVO requires TRN/Grant/Evidence/Password to check individual details.


----------



## Jack957 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ashokseenu,

Can you tell me how long did it take to obtain the visa for secondary applicant?

Thanks


----------



## ashokseenu (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Jack957,

Approx it takes 1 month+ after medicals received by Immigration and all documents are submitted.


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

_hi everyone !!! i just lodged my 457 dependent visa recently .. had medical ( x-ray ) this week .. anyone know what is the processing time for this visa ???_


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Mine took about 2-3 weeks...it depends if you have all the required documents in order when they are requested


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

thank u so much ( judy & rob )


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

4th week is going to be finished .. still did not got any update ;(


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Ring up your co...ask for an update


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

i dont have my co number .. my MA is not giving me any information about my application .. he said if you ask anything straightway to DIBP then your visa might be in prob


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Absolute rubbish!!!! CO are human!!! You are enquiring...there is nothing wrong with that whatsoever....I rang up to enquire re my 190, to see if I needed a further medical done, as I had only had one done 10 months earlier...the co was very helpful, not perturbed by my phonecall at all. Do you have your TRN number???
You MA is taking the Michael !!!! I would insist on your TRN number, contact info so you can speak and get some clarification for your piece of mind.


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

Judy&Rob said:


> Absolute rubbish!!!! CO are human!!! You are enquiring...there is nothing wrong with that whatsoever....I rang up to enquire re my 190, to see if I needed a further medical done, as I had only had one done 10 months earlier...the co was very helpful, not perturbed by my phonecall at all. Do you have your TRN number???
> You MA is taking the Michael !!!! I would insist on your TRN number, contact info so you can speak and get some clarification for your piece of mind.


thank u very much for your help mate .. i mailed DIBP yesterday and then my co replied and asked me ( form 1221 ) which is done by me now .. and another thing she wants is ( sponser support letter )


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

have u got sample of sponsor support letter ?? and what is nomination approval reference number ? where do my wife find her nomination number ? because its not written in her visa grant letter ?


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

No I haven't got a sponsor support letter, your TRN Number should match up with your sponsor for your 457 visa...they should be linked up at your CO end.... Because your sponsor contacts DIBP....they get given a TRN number, your sponsor gives it to you.so you can put it on your application form.... If that makes sense... I was contacted by recruitment with this specific number,because your sponsor needs to fill in their part to apply for the 457 visa first...then everything is linked up,you apply, do your medicals,PCC... Supply requested supporting documents ie birth cert, marriage cert,educational qualifications...then after a few weeks I was granted the visa

Also your wife goes on your 457 visa....


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

Judy&Rob said:


> No I haven't got a sponsor support letter, your TRN Number should match up with your sponsor for your 457 visa...they should be linked up at your CO end.... Because your sponsor contacts DIBP....they get given a TRN number, your sponsor gives it to you.so you can put it on your application form.... If that makes sense... I was contacted by recruitment with this specific number,because your sponsor needs to fill in their part to apply for the 457 visa first...then everything is linked up,you apply, do your medicals,PCC... Supply requested supporting documents ie birth cert, marriage cert,educational qualifications...then after a few weeks I was granted the visa
> 
> Also your wife goes on your 457 visa....


thanks alot for your help mate ..


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

submitted required documents last week .. but still no update on my status


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Patience pays off .....


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

Judy&Rob said:


> Patience pays off .....


yes mate


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally visa got approved .. thank you so much for ur help judy&rob .. really appreciate


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Yey...so pleased for you.... Your on your way...any thing elsei can help you with just drop me a line.
Congratulations ..now the fun begins :-D


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Ps ...if you decide at a later date to go for permanent residency, don't bother with an agent....ppl on here are more than willing to give advice...I did both my 457 and 190 visas myself... It will save you a fortune...keep all the documentation from your 457 in a file,everything in order because you will need it for PR


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

Judy&Rob said:


> Yey...so pleased for you.... Your on your way...any thing elsei can help you with just drop me a line.
> Congratulations ..now the fun begins :-D


thanx alot mate .. c ya later .. take care


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi,

Please someone help me to what type of visa I should apply for my wife, I am currently holding subclass 457. I am thinking to call my wife to Australia for few months, she is not able to stay here longer some family commitment, so please suggest me I should add with my 457 visa or apply tourist visa. What is the difference in between this two visa such as Visa price, travel insurance and extra...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

suji123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please someone help me to what type of visa I should apply for my wife, I am currently holding subclass 457. I am thinking to call my wife to Australia for few months, she is not able to stay here longer some family commitment, so please suggest me I should add with my 457 visa or apply tourist visa. What is the difference in between this two visa such as Visa price, travel insurance and extra...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Get her 457 and she'll be able to travel n number of times to Australia until 457 expires.

Visitor visa has limitation on duration you spent in australia. Also noone asks for heal cover if you bringing her on visitor visa. For 457 she will need health cover + X-ray taken at recognized hosptial/clinic. 

But i would advise that if you are planning to get her on visitor, get her some sort of medical cover. Medical facilities are costly here if you don't have health cover.


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Pyramid

Thank you very much for you reply, do you any idea how much will cost me if I apply 457 subsequent entrant please.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

suji123 said:


> Hi Pyramid
> 
> Thank you very much for you reply, do you any idea how much will cost me if I apply 457 subsequent entrant please.


Unfortunately, i do not know since my company did for my dependents. Why don't you check on immigration website?


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for your quick reply, I got checked that website bit confused it shows 1035 +1035+700, I hope 1035+700 only, but I would like to conform with some one who applied subsequent entrant.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

What?


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, really


----------



## blogJK (May 3, 2014)

*Adding dependent on 457*

Hello all,

I am getting married in june and planning to bring my wife here on 457 dependent VISA. So far i have filled the (not SUBMITTED) online on immi.gov.au for *457 subsequent entrant *and little confused about the process. Hope you guys can help me with that:-

- Can we do medical checkup before lodging an application? What is the process for this?

- How much time it will take get visa? I read somewhere it is 3-4 weeks normally, is there any way i can expedite my application by preparing all the things beforehand?

Thanks,


----------



## mahesh1024 (Mar 6, 2015)

suji123 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, I got checked that website bit confused it shows 1035 +1035+700, I hope 1035+700 only, but I would like to conform with some one who applied subsequent entrant.


Hello,

I am currently holding valid 457 Visa and living in Australia. I am applying dependent visa for my spouse using Subsequent Entrant Application, the fee at end is coming as 1035 + 1035 and both my name & spouse name comes up in fee structure. I could have expected only 1035 dollar only for my spouse.

Could you please clarify how much you paid when you applied for.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello All,

I have a question related to 457 visa medical requirements.

I am clear about the medi requirements for adults but what about children? Is there a medical for children with age range from 2 to 6 years? If yes, what kind of medical exam they need to conduct for children? I need specific details since X-Ray cannot be done for small children ..! 

Can someone tell me what exactly they will be looking in kids to have a green signal for them? (provided there is medi exam for kids).

Thanks.


----------



## expatuser26 (Jan 14, 2016)

*457 Dependent*

Hi all,

I am looking to call my dependent wife in Australia. I have completed my checklist:

Marriage certificate, no objection letter from employer, her form 1221, birth certificate, passport copy and evidence of relation. 


Tried looking for more documents or procedure to submit in immi account but all in vain, didn't got all details. Can we please help ?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Bhavin


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

expatuser26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to call my dependent wife in Australia. I have completed my checklist:
> 
> ...


you uploaded the birth certificate of your kids???


----------



## aswanth12 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for a 457 Visa sponsored by my company this week and my wife is due in june - delivering a baby. Is it possible to apply for a 457 for my wife and the baby (again sponsored by my company) while mine is under progress? or can we add them if mine hasnt reached the medical tests or any intermediate stage within the process.

Thanks,
Ash


----------

